# Screwball



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I talk a lot about him on here so why not show you him lately...


























































That ball lasted 2 more hours and is now just a deflated piece of material...

So that's Screwy Louie, Lou- pop (that's his made up KC name )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww he is so cute, 2hrs from a ball isnt bad going though really .


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww he is so cute, 2hrs from a ball isnt bad going though really .


It is when it's the 2nd ball he's been through LOL - thought this one would last a bit longer! :lol:


----------



## l2ahanna (May 22, 2011)

Very sweet pictures and what a wonderful dog! I just love the white on her chest!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very handsome and so happy boy, rip for that poor ball..


----------

